# Nothing left to give



## socal04 (Apr 28, 2011)

Now my wife has thought about her deep feelings and realizes she has dep angry/resentment and for the last month has absolutely nothing to give..

im forced to disonnect .... .. how long is reasonable to stay in this state of nothingness ? im scared I'll get really used to it..

how long is reasonable for a wife to just intentionally give husband nothing emotionally and physically.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

It depends on a number of things actually. How long you have been married, the severity of the issues, and whether or not she wants to try and work on things.

I understand your fear of getting used to it, but honestly things start to get easier for you when you start to accept things for what they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

